# One Epic Detail



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

So I got her home at 1:15am Saturday morning and got up to start working on her at 8 am . . . . . I'll save you the boring snow foam and clay stages and get straight onto the final product - 8 hours work yesterday and then another 2 today delivered this . . . . . and I've not used any filters, the pearl in the paint means the cars changes shade due to the variations in sunlight.

Work In Progress













































Engine Bay









Inside









Just one question . . . I have Audi mats in the front but none in the back, did they come with rear matts?

Enough pic whoring for today.


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one question . . . I have Audi mats in the front but none in the back, did they come with rear matts?

Hi mate.... your car looks stunning,just checked mine and it doesn't have rear mats.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Splendid, very nice, i have yet to see one with rear matts.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the help with the mats . . . . and the kind comments. Just been out for a blast, they are quite quick aren't they :twisted:


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cracking looking car!
Sounds like it drives as good as it looks.


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks lovely mate - Can I ask which pad / polish combo you used?


----------



## Lmn69 (Aug 5, 2015)

Pure love 
Fab job there


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Now got my new wheels and plate on the car . . . . I think it looks much better, will take some proper pics tomorrow but for now . . . .


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Splendid, very nice, i have yet to see one with rear matts.


I bought a (approved Audi) TT coupe three years ago and in addition to the front carpet mats (silver grey!!!) the previous owner had laid some rubber mats on top of them (looked terrible). But I discovered these rubber mats actually fit in the rear of the coupe very well. On changing to a roadster I have kept the rubber mats as a wet/muddy day addition to the carpet mats in the front (black on black looks fine).
Just dug these rubber mats out of the garage and sadly there is no manufacturer's name on them.
Maybe Halfords, Motorist's Discount Centre etc??? Maybe better than nothing if carpet mats for the rear cannot be found.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

also saw this on detailingworld.co.uk

loving this, what a view. are those standard mirrors? mirror glass looks tinted blue


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

pewpew said:


> also saw this on detailingworld.co.uk
> 
> loving this, what a view. are those standard mirrors? mirror glass looks tinted blue


Yes but have a light tint, well spotted, it's all in the detail.


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking swish that! Liking the number plate too - Guessing you do something with graphics and have a big gpu?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

-VK- said:


> Looking swish that! Liking the number plate too - Guessing you do something with graphics and have a big gpu?


NVIDIA Consumer Marketing Manager Northern Europe . . . Team Green Baby!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pomsteroonie said:


> -VK- said:
> 
> 
> > Looking swish that! Liking the number plate too - Guessing you do something with graphics and have a big gpu?
> ...


Awesome car mate and great job detailing it! (now how much did you say you gave as forum discount again??)


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

Pomsteroonie said:


> pewpew said:
> 
> 
> > also saw this on detailingworld.co.uk
> ...


Its a good touch 8)

Interior is immaculate, how did you get the leather so factory finish?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

pewpew said:


> Pomsteroonie said:
> 
> 
> > pewpew said:
> ...


It's one of the cheapest products on the market and I swear by it, use it all the time on all my cars . . .

Meguiars Leather Cleaner and Conditioner - rub it in, let it dry and then buff it off - it never fails to look or smell like a new car . . . . unless the leather is completely fucked.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Get some black tips! Would complete the blue paintwork and black wheels. The car looks Awsome. I still need to detail my RS. Every time I start I can't seem to finish it lol. Too busy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just have the tips powder coated like i did










Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------

